# C. aponogetifolia growing on acid condition??



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, it does!!!

I have a plant growing in pure akadama (pH 6,0) in a ceramic pot half inmersed in very acid water (pH 4,5)... it grows very well!!










Top view


----------

